# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  هل وجدت في حياتك من يفهمك؟

## هشام احمدموسى

*
هل يوجد في الحياة من يشعر بأحاسيسك
يفهمك في كل أحـوالك ،، يحس بكل ماتحس فيه
يتفهمك ويتفهم كلماتك وأسلوبك على حقيقتها وبصدقها
دون ان يفهمها ويأخذها بالظن السيئ ...
هل صادفت وقابلت الشخص الذي يفهمك دون أن تتكلم
يترجم أحساسيك ومشاعرك إلى كلمات ليعرف مابك وماذا تريد ..
يقدر ظروفك عندما تمر بمنحنيات صعبه وتشعر بأنك في حاله غير مستقره
فيقف جنبك
بإحساســه الصادق
ومشاعــره النبيله

يشاطرك أحـزانك ،، و أفــراحك
يسعى لينزع ويزيل عنك الدمعـه
حتى لو تطلب الأمر أن يأخذها عنك
يزرع على شفاتك البسمه
يتجاوب معك دون أن تتكلم
أو تطلب منه ...
شعـــور رائع
وإحســـاس جميل
لو  وجدت  مثل هذا الشخص
تشعر معه بطعم الحياه وجمالها
كنز ثمين دائماً مانبحث عنه
ونتمنى ان نجده ،، ونحتاج ان يكون بجانبنا دوماً

فنظل
نبحث
قد نجـده،، وقد لا نجـده
هل وجد كل منكم هذا الشخص وشعر معه بهذه المشـــاعر ؟؟

قريب ؟ صديق ؟ حبيب ؟ أم من عموم الناس
*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*جاري البحث
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*ان لقيت اجيب ليك معاي واحد
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*مستحيل حروف كتبت بقلمك هي منبع حب وإحترام لعبيرالشوق
 فانا مجرد صفحه بكتابك خط فيه أجمل العبارات
 مستحيل اقف احتراماً لك ولحرووفك وشخصك 
 أسعدني ماقرات عيني فأنا هنا قلباً ينبض حباً وحنان  من أجلك
 ومن اجل الأعضاء الكرآم ومن اجل عيون الزوار 
 أجمــــــــــــــــــــل باقـــــــــــــة ورد لك يامصباح ود الكباشى.

*

----------


## Gold star

*نعم في الحقيقة وجدت !!
انه بن عمي (عصام صديق)
اي كلمة اقولها حتي وان كنت ارمي بها الي ابعد مدي ، يحللها ويعرف ما دهاني ويقف معي ويخرجني من ازماتي دون أن يحرجني ، لم أجد من يعاملني مثله ولا حتي من بيتي ، لا يلومني إذا لم احضر له مناسبة او أي موقف ، بل ولا يسالني حتي احدث له ذكرا ، واذا فعلت يقول لي الحمد لله ما انو عافية ، لا يمسني بكلمة ولو كان مزاحاً ، لا يعبر عن احساسه بصدق عندما يكون منزعجاً بل ويبدو لي انه علي احسن حال ، وعندما ادرك ان هناك ما يؤنبه وهو يبتسم يقول لي انا لا اشارك غيري بما هو محزن مع العلم ان كل ما يحزنه عندما يحس انه اخطا في حق احد ، في بيته يخدمني كاني لم التقيه منذ سنين
تفاجات مرة حين قال لي احد اقاربي بان عصام يعامله بنفس ما ذكرت لكم ، سالت عنه كل من اعرف قال لي نفس الكلام ، وما كان مني الا ان تعجبت لامره وليتني لا افارقه ما عشت !!
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الحمد لله
ربنا أدانى شخصين فى حياتى
تنطبق عليهم المواصفات دى

أولا" /
والدتى
ربنا يديها العافية وطولة العمر

ثانيا" /
صديق العمر
وجارى
وزميل العمل
أخوى وصاحبى وسندى
محمد كبوشية


مهما قلت فى حقهم
برضو مقصر
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لا
                        	*

----------

